# Once in a lifetime chance...



## Mitica100 (Apr 26, 2010)

...to own a rare Russian camera!:lmao:

*Check this link!*

Mind you, comes with a "One Year Warranty" and 14 day money back guarantee! Wow! Someone jump at this and get it!:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Any takers?








(you can get a good one for a few bucks more!)


----------



## compur (Apr 27, 2010)

"Almost priceless ..."

More like almost bidless.


----------



## diser (Apr 27, 2010)

It was used instead of a hammer. And instead of a vacuum. And instead of a... camera


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2010)

This particular view of the camera is almost priceless...

http://i926.photobucket.com/albums/ad106/khersonebay/cameras/PC020525.jpg

Wow...what a junker!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 27, 2010)

i have new two Russian cameras; total junk;  it Russian cameras where the only cameras made i would given give up photography


----------

